# diesel. rear leg room



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So I hear people complain time and time again

Here are the stats

My subaru now 

front leg room. 43.3 rear 34.3
Cruze front leg room. 42.3 rear. 35.4
Forte front leg room. 42.2. Rear. 35.9


So if I managed with my subaru all this time why should it not with the cruze.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I could care less about the leg room, I am not sitting back there. If I hauled people around all the time I would not have even looked at the Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I rode around New Hampshire in the back of a 2013 ECO MT. Definitely helped to sit sideways with my feet behind the passenger seat and the rest of me behind the driver.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

For what it's worth...this Cruze is the first vehicle I've owned where sitting up close to the steering wheel seems to be nearly as comfortable a driving position as further back. That means it's easy to give a back seat passenger leg room when needed. Try it.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Back in the 1980s, 41.5 inches was described in car review magazines as pretty decent for the front.

Hard to believe sometimes that I had to ride in the back of my parents 1977 Toyota coupe as a teenager (followed by a Ford Escort). Talk about cramped. And those cars had no A/C or rear windows that would roll down.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Rear seats are ok for kids, not so bad imo, for adults I move my seat near the steering as listed above.


----------

